# Download multiple media from whatsapp to pc



## yasbasgas

Hi there,

Is there anyway on the iPhone to download a backlog of iPhone videos and pictures to a PC without individually selecting each image/video and saving it to the camera roll first and transferring it. I literally have 1000's of media to download so individually selecting would be impossible.

I know there are programs like backuptrans out there which are great cos the keep photos and vids from groups/chats in their particular folders, and I also know you have programs like ibrowse but that doesn't have any sort of organization when downloading data; ie. It's all from different groups/chats etc...I was hoping there must be an internal way within whatsapp of doing the above?


----------



## joeten

Hi here are some ideas 5 Ways to Transfer iPhone Recorded Photos and Videos to PC
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5873176


----------

